# clamps--anyone know of an economical way to stock up?



## bwarriner (Jan 20, 2008)

I see that posts regarding saving money on clamps are pretty old. Does anyone know of a way to start a basic collection without breaking the bank? Any home made ideas would be appreciated. Also, i have seen the home depot collection and besides seeming pretty pricey, I wonder how good they are-- plastic contraptions. I have none right now, except a few C clamps (small); not enough to start a career in routing.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi, bwarriner. Everyone has that same question and there is no easy answer. Other than lucking out and finding some at garage sales, auctions, etc. I don't know of an economical way to do this. As for myself, I have bought a few of the cheap (chinese made) clamps from Harbor Freight. Most are serviceable, to a point, and don't break the bank. I have found they will do the job until you can buy the good ones, one at a time, to build up your collection. Maybe some one else has a suggestion. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Beth, knowing what state you are in will make a big difference in recommendations. Here in MI Harbor freights ad's show their F style clamps all on sale for the next week or so. While not of the highest quality they are metal and will get the job done. Since the most expensive is under $6 for the sale they wont break the bank either.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Beth

Just one more way to beat the high cost of clamps...

Pocket Hole Screws can be used in many projects,, then you don't need the tons of clamps the norm..e.g. tops,cabinets,drawers,boxes,etc. the list just goes on and on...most can be hidden or you can use the wood plugs,in most types of wood...platics,etc. the pocket hole screw is like a clamp but you don't need to remove it once the glue is setup and dry..
Then your clamps will just cost Penney's and you can keep them in a little box.
Once you buy a pocket hole jig for a little as 30.oo bucks or make one your over cost will drop like a rock.. 


=========



bwarriner said:


> I see that posts regarding saving money on clamps are pretty old. Does anyone know of a way to start a basic collection without breaking the bank? Any home made ideas would be appreciated. Also, i have seen the home depot collection and besides seeming pretty pricey, I wonder how good they are-- plastic contraptions. I have none right now, except a few C clamps (small); not enough to start a career in routing.
> Thanks for any help.


----------



## bwarriner (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions-- I am in CT (to answer Mike) and I will check out the web page of harbor freight if they have one. Now as for the pocket screws, I have seen some little kits for these neat looking little rigs. Do you have any recommendations on brand or type? I may try it out. Meanwhile, in order to clamp some temporary stuff for jigs and such I will start out modest.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Beth. I have the small Kreg pocket hole jig and it works great. Kreg is the original one but there are many diffrent brands and styles available that will do just as good a job. Just search around on Woodcraft, Rockler, Peachtree, etc. to see what is available for the price you might like. I still think Harbor Freight is your best option for (afordable) starter clamps.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Beth

Here's some links

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/item.asp?n=ppj2&d=158&b=2
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_g...=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=kreg&x=0&y=0
OR
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2470-pocket-hole-jig-router-table.html
========
http://search.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do?keyword=clamps&Submit=Go

==========


----------



## bwarriner (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks guys. I just got started with some harbor freight clamps. i got a few of the pipe clamps on sale (hard to tell the difference between those on sale and those regular price as they look the same) and a pipe threader. Dont know if i needed that, but i am not sure where i would find pipe that is threaded along the length.
thanks again.
beth


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

I like black iron pipe for pipe clamps. The galvanized pipe has a cleaner look to it, but the galvanize coating (zinc) does flake off and those little flakes can be awfully sharp. Lots of home centers have pipe already threaded on both ends in various lengths. 4 foot lengths is about all I buy and those are common and cheap. As has already been said, you can use a pipe coupler to put 2 of the lengths of pipe together and have a longer clamp. I have found that you will probably want to protect your work from the pipe itself in many cases. I have gotten black marks on stuff from the black iron pipe.

I just got some chinese clamps off ebay. They are 30" clamps ("F" type bar clamps) and while they aren't great clamps, they are "these will do for now" clamps.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a note about the pipe and pipe clamps Beth

Pickup some BLACK pipe ( 1/2" pipe will do the trick ) , I don't how many pair you got but if you buy pipe that is 4ft.6ft,8ft,10ft,12ft long and then take your hack saw/pipe cutter and cut it in 1/2 you will have a pair of each size...most of the time it's threaded on both ends,, from HD,Lowes,Ace Hardware, etc.

Then b/4 you slide and screw the clamps in place make some blocks to fit the clamps, this will keep the nasty marks off the wood and you can make the blocks just a bit taller than the clamps and this will hold the clamps up off the work bench and they will stand up so you can crank them up will out removing skin from your kuckles,you can also buy the push on plastic type but you can make your own quick and easy with some scrap 2 x 4 stock...
( block=2 x 4 x 6" long with a hole on one end and use your router to put in a slot b/4 you cut them to size..so they side over the clamps/pipe..

Plus if you hang them over a window it will help keep the bad guys out 
But you still get the light from the outside.. 
see snapshot below..

==============


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi reikimaster

Here's small tip, to keep the black marks off the wood from the pipe .wipe them down with paint thinner then use some Johnson Floor wax,then use wax paper over the pipe(s), it's a cheap fix and keeps the pipe(s) free of glue also.. 


===========


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello,

Relative to economical F or clutch-type bar clamps, Rockler often has sale-items at attractive prices, but the shipping costs aren't great. However, Amazon often has good prices on atleast one length of the Columbian SumoGrip clamps. This week, the 18-inch model is ~$7.75 with free shipping (orders over $25).

Like Reikimaster, I've bought the non-descript, light-weight f- and clutch-type clamps for $3~5 and they are useable. However, I've found a bit heavier unit to be, generally, better.

TTG


----------



## bwarriner (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the advice about the pipe clamp issues. i am still waiting on my order from harbor freight. I tried to cancel the pipe threader but apparently was too late to do so. i will either return it or i may be unable to resist adding it to my collection of cool things to have. I will try the wood blocks for the clamps. thanks for the pic- it is helpful although I am still trying to conceptualize it. do you have any other pics or a link to a site?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Beth

I don't have a link, it's just something I came up with, but I will post some more pictures if the will help with your "conceptualize" 

===========



bwarriner said:


> Thanks for the advice about the pipe clamp issues. i am still waiting on my order from harbor freight. I tried to cancel the pipe threader but apparently was too late to do so. i will either return it or i may be unable to resist adding it to my collection of cool things to have. I will try the wood blocks for the clamps. thanks for the pic- it is helpful although I am still trying to conceptualize it. do you have any other pics or a link to a site?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Beth

Here's some more snapshots hope they help 

===========


----------



## bwarriner (Jan 20, 2008)

ahhhhh, sweet relief!!! thank you for the additional pics. I GOT IT!
by the way, I have a fat cat that is a 'twin' to your dog (shown in your first picture set). Same markings and almost the same size! His name is Bartleby(ie. the Scrivener) and he is an excellent supervisor. 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

They do make "rubber feet" for pipe clamps. I think Bob's way may be cheaper though. I got lucky an inherited my grand dad's pipe clamps. Lengths vary from 3' to 12'. I've also been adding to my collection, slowly, from HD.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Beth

Don't do what I did the 1st time I made some , I used MDF and that was a error on part, they do like the snap off the end little parts (ears),, use 2 x 4 stock..

She is my BEST friend and is always with me most of the time,, she can be a pain from time to time, she needs go in the shop 1st.and will knock me over to be 1st... LOL LOL but I think I need to get some ear plugs for her, she funny when the router comes on she will put her pawls over her head/ears ..LOL LOL..  


====



bwarriner said:


> ahhhhh, sweet relief!!! thank you for the additional pics. I GOT IT!
> by the way, I have a fat cat that is a 'twin' to your dog (shown in your first picture set). Same markings and almost the same size! His name is Bartleby(ie. the Scrivener) and he is an excellent supervisor.
> Thanks!!!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Bj, I don't think that is what they had in mind (picture #5) when you were told to put bars on your windows. LOL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

hahahahaha ,, it will not keep them out but it will sure slow them down 
In a way it's better,, it will nail the bad guy in the head with a pipe...plus it will take a bit of time to pull them down unlike one that's welded up as one rack..

You should see the one I made for the back room  it would crack you I'm sure...


=====




Dr.Zook said:


> Bj, I don't think that is what they had in mind (picture #5) when you were told to put bars on your windows. LOL


----------



## jerryc (Nov 27, 2007)

beth,

When using pipe clamps to keep costs within reason yet always have the right length on hand I standardised on one length, the most used length and used coupling sleeves to join pipes together when I need longer clamps.

The other thing which is common is to make your own hand clamps as in the attachment. These I make out of scrap wood, tee nuts and all thread. I just set up a production line when I have a spare moment and can produce several in a morning. These are the simple clamps which are very well known to most woodworkers and can be made to suit need. I have a box of about thirty small ones which are very handy to attach things like light mouldings.

Jerry

Everyone is entitled to my opinion


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Beth I bought two sets of 18 from wood crafter for shoot I don't remember but they were reasonable so I bought 2 sets it has 3 or 4 different sizes. In fact pen state industries is having a 1/2 price sale on all their bar clamps just go there and check out their close out list.


----------



## Huxley (Apr 4, 2008)

Check your local Big Lots...They are hit and miss, but I recently picked up a bunch of different clamps for next to nothing.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I am not sure where it is, but do a search on the U. K. Australia for shop made clamps. These were neat, and i have a copy some ware, if i can find it ..


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Clamps, clamps, clamps can one ever have enouth. It is one reason I have not tackled any major project is I do not have, in my opinion , enough clamps. I would love to have all of those I would want, kinda that "Dream Shop" thing. Well Bob "if your listening" keep me in mind and in touch.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Jerry

It's true you can't have to many clamps but you may want to think outside the box   the pocket hole screw way is just that a clamp built in so to speak...you don't need all the clamps when you use the pocket holes screws .......  plus you don't need to remove the clamps or put them away once the joint is set...   most of the time you can hide the pocket holes or just plug them.. 

The pocket hole way is just a clamp system no more no less.. 


=====



xplorx4 said:


> Clamps, clamps, clamps can one ever have enouth. It is one reason I have not tackled any major project is I do not have, in my opinion , enough clamps. I would love to have all of those I would want, kinda that "Dream Shop" thing. Well Bob "if your listening" keep me in mind and in touch.


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

*Harbor Freight*



bwarriner said:


> I see that posts regarding saving money on clamps are pretty old. Does anyone know of a way to start a basic collection without breaking the bank? Any home made ideas would be appreciated. Also, i have seen the home depot collection and besides seeming pretty pricey, I wonder how good they are-- plastic contraptions. I have none right now, except a few C clamps (small); not enough to start a career in routing.
> Thanks for any help.


You really have to go to a Harbor Freight store. I'm fortunate to have a few within 50 miles, the closest one a mere 5 miles away. Sometimes they have an area in the back corner that has discontinued items. I found my non-plastic bar-clamps there. I didn't like the looks nor feel of the so-called quick release plastic ones. I think I paid about $2.50 each for the smaller ones and about $3.50 for the 24" or so ones.

Also they have a good deal on their C-clamps. I just picked up an additional 6 3-inch and 4 4-inch for under $3 each. (Gotta subscribe to their sale fliers as well for extra special deals.)









If you're looking for hardwood screw clamps, their flier had them on sale with cut-out coupons this week. (about 1/2 to 1/3 price of what Rockler wants.)

Seriously speaking, some may scoff at Harbor Freight and it's been discussed here numerous times, my best advice on the subject is to physically go to their store, with about $100 in your pocket, pick up a flier in the front of the store and put your hands on the clamps they have there. Judge for your self. I'm sure you'll come home with some.

Cordially,
Gerry


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Liked the idea for the pipe clamp offsets. Glad you mentioned NOt doing them in mdf, which I would have done otherwise!
Discovered something interesting the other day. I'd seen some decently priced pipe clamps in the UK at Axminster. As I'd no intention of shipping pipes out to here in Croatia, I thought I'd better check what pipe I could get here, before buying them, as we are fundamentally metric. I was very surprised to discover that 1/2" and 3/4" gas pipe are standard, even here and that I can get them at any builder's merchants.
Why gas pipe never went metric, I've no idea, but it clearly hasn't!

Cheers

Peter


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

BJ I have done a few pocket screws and you are right they hold very well indeed and if you plug them it makes for a fine joint.


----------



## safry (Jan 7, 2009)

*Pipe Clamps*

Beth I was at Harbor Fright this pass weekend and they have 3/4 pipe clamps without the pipe for 7.00 each. I purchased a few of them. They seem to be similar quality of Pony but are red. I like the quick clamps as well but have found out that the pipe clamps offer better clamping just remeber what Bob said use some blocks of wood.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I also have a 10' and 8' pipe clam. I was doing a lot of elevated sundecks, (requiring railing and stair guard rails a couple years back they were great for holding posts tight but took up space in the trailer and were always falling to the floor when driving around.

My most versatile clamp is a 100' long rope clamp I can make it any length I want, (within 100') and hold as many things together as I want. As long as I have enough length to bend a strawberry hitch, (kind of like a modified sheepshank) in to ratchet things tight. Rope has so many uses


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Big Lots has Jet 4" C-clamps at $4 ea. Not great, but not bad.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes look for the 50%(or close) off sales with free shipping on the good name brand clamps. I have purchased all my clamps this way and have quite a nice collection of many types. If you can not get the free ship please message me.

Like here:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21400&filter=Rockler Outlet

and here:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21397&filter=Rockler Outlet

The above are neat double header Y clamps for 50% off.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

check this site out

www. bowclamp. com

i havent used them but have heard from people who have who say they work great

(wouldnt let me post the url)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Check out the price ......
http://bowclamp.com/buy.html

=========


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

WOW, I think those went up in price recently. I could swear they were less money just last month.

They are nice, but not the first clamps I would get and definitely not for someone just starting to collect clamps and wanting to get inexpensive ones to start.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

yeah they are a bit pricy for what it is however if you do a lot of wide panel glue ups you would only need 2 of those clamps and 2 cheap f clamps versus 10 or more pipe clamps.


----------



## wuzfuzde (Feb 21, 2009)

*shopsmith maxi clamp manual*

While i am still a recovering tool auction buyer -I occassionally still have lapses in my will power as a result of these I now have a shopsmith maxi clamp system which looks and acts really neat however i haven't a manual or directions. and for a special needs recoverying wood worker who just can't say no ..this is promblematic ...does any one know where i could get a instructional booklet ...i know it is out of print from the sales people.
you can let me know 
[email protected]
Thank you


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

You may want to check out the site below, I'm sure you will find what you want.

http://www.shopsmith.net/forums/

=========



wuzfuzde said:


> While i am still a recovering tool auction buyer -I occassionally still have lapses in my will power as a result of these I now have a shopsmith maxi clamp system which looks and acts really neat however i haven't a manual or directions. and for a special needs recoverying wood worker who just can't say no ..this is promblematic ...does any one know where i could get a instructional booklet ...i know it is out of print from the sales people.
> you can let me know
> [email protected]
> Thank you


----------



## GBM (Dec 18, 2007)

Woodcraft has a flyer out now with a $10 coupon on a more than $20 purchase..some restrictions on the major brands... but they also have 15% off on many items ...including some of those long adjustable saw guide clamps... and they let you take both together... so I got the 50 incher for about $31 out the door...


----------

